# Cauliflower - new favorite treat



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I was cooking dinner tonight and dropped a piece of cauliflower on the floor. Cash picked it up and acted like he'd hit the jackpot. He took it to his bed so Penny couldn't get it and then ate it slowly like he was savoring it. When he was done he came back in the kitchen to look for more. I didn't think he would like it, but maybe it can be his new treat. 

Just when I thought he couldn't get any more silly, he tops himself!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Try broccoli.

The absolute weirdest: Escarole. If I make some, AJ just goes wild...I mean, copious drooling, excited whining, dilated pupils...he'll come running no matter where he is...you'd think I just came back from the hunt with some fresh meat after a long absence....

They do have their preferences..and a lot of them make absolutely no sense at all. And to think, some think of them as "Just" dogs...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Slightly off subject but when it comes to my two and I need to get some food down them quickly( they're "grazers") ie before a long day hunting, I drizzle some rapeseed oil on their food, ..no grazing then, the buggers wolf it down


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Lua sits by my feet in the kitchen every morning waiting patiently for her frozen blueberry and a walnut.


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Angyal got some rantot karfiol today.... OMG she loved it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

For those of you with chewing pups... One of Fergy's favorites was a small sweet potato whole... 
he actually used to steal them from the vegi bin when he was a pup, because he was on the same level with it. but he loved them, and they are 
good for them. Makes a bit of a mess, but not to bad. Kept him busy for quite a while. Most Vegies are ok for dogs, but some are defiantly NOT.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Abahn said:


> ... rantot karfiol ...


Breaded cauliflower


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob said:


> Abahn said:
> 
> 
> > ... rantot karfiol ...
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

I ate a bunch too! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Ice Cubes!!! slightly green and starchy tips of banana, licking out empty yoghurt containers and baby carrots seem to have been Dharma's favorite lately. She goes absolutely ballistic though and tries to take the ice cubes out of my drink and can't wait until I finish it!


----------

